# Fastest Mk3 VRT in the world?



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

193 mph in the standing mile. Officially timed and sanctioned NASA event.
2700 pounds with driver. Motec installed by Philip Wight at dubsquared, tuned by Tony Palo at T1 Racing.
It was a low boost pass, 20 psi. Car makes 680 at 35. High boost pass destroyed 5th gear, so no results on that one. Next event is in October... 200+??
Texas FTW.
I drive some fast f*cking cars, and I am still having a hard time wrapping my head around 193 mph in a Mk3 GTI.
*there is in-car video of the failed high boost pass. I will see what I can do about getting it online. After breaking that gear, the drove 6 hours back to the shop(got in at 11), pulled what was left out of 5th gear out of the gear box, changed the fluid and managed to click off a [email protected] coasting after breaking 4th gear, at an event today.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Fastest Mk3 VRT in the world? (1.BillyT)*

193 mph gets a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
TDI gears?


----------



## Big Bad Wolf (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: Fastest Mk3 VRT in the world? (1.BillyT)*

that's very impressive,,,,but now i'm sure you have the 200mph bug.


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Fastest Mk3 VRT in the world? (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_193 mph gets a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
TDI gears?

For sure final from a diesel


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: Fastest Mk3 VRT in the world? (mcdub)*

.68 5th, 3.38 final and 225/55/15s up front.
Strike that, it was a .75 fifth...


_Modified by 1.BillyT at 11:55 AM 4-1-2009_


----------



## Abstrastic (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Fastest Mk3 VRT in the world? (1.BillyT)*

damn


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Fastest Mk3 VRT in the world? (Abstrastic)*

Good job Guys! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G60RRADO (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: Fastest Mk3 VRT in the world? (1.BillyT)*

thought that might of been you guys. congrtats man!!! i saw that pass, everyone in the stage area was in awe. bad ass!!!!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4317131


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

311km/h
Dayum son, that thing is fast. Is it gonna get a proper gear box?


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: Fastest Mk3 VRT in the world? (1.BillyT)*

love to see that video.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*

Holy ****balls
haha 311km/h is right my friend..... thats sick.

Very proud of you sir.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_311km/h
Dayum son, that thing is fast. Is it gonna get a proper gear box?

Its getting an o2m


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

video?


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

lucky pass........








good stuff guys


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

Just awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: Fastest Mk3 VRT in the world? (1.BillyT)*

that is sick! 193mph... what is the rev limiter on it?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Fastest Mk3 VRT in the world? (PjS860ct)*

Nice numbers!!!


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Fastest Mk3 VRT in the world? (1.BillyT)*

Great Job guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I've done around 190 too and its not that bad when you are next to a bike or a car, but by yourself it should be pretty damn scary







(of course not officially at a standing mile) 
What was the 60 and 1/8th mile times/trap on that 10.8 pass?


----------



## sinisterh22a (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: Fastest Mk3 VRT in the world? (1.BillyT)*

is this the one before that tony had done a haltech on and was running a t3 sc61??


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Fastest Mk3 VRT in the world? (sinisterh22a)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sinisterh22a* »_is this the one before that tony had done a haltech on and was running a t3 sc61??

Yes. He finally ditched it and went with a M800 and now has a borg warner s366.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Fastest Mk3 VRT in the world? (1.BillyT)*


----------



## alex97jazzblue (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Fastest Mk3 VRT in the world? (1.BillyT)*

i love high speed


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: Fastest Mk3 VRT in the world? (MiamiVr6T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MiamiVr6T* »_
What was the 60 and 1/8th mile times/trap on that 10.8 pass?

All I know is 1.6X 60, not sure what the rest of the break down was.


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Fastest Mk3 VRT in the world? (1.BillyT)*

So does he have any old stuff for sale that precision 600hp intercooler or his map sensor etc..?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Fastest Mk3 VRT in the world? (vdubspeed88)*

thats insane.
i think the EVO carrera GT didnt go that fast last time.


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Fastest Mk3 VRT in the world? (1.BillyT)*

When you say fast do you mean trap speeds? If so that's cool but the fastest MKIII VRT is/was Brian Kirchbergers aka(50cent)and his MKIII Jetta did 9.69 in the 1/4.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6DPLMT.* »_When you say fast do you mean trap speeds? If so that's cool but the fastest MKIII VRT is/was Brian Kirchbergers aka(50cent)and his MKIII Jetta did 9.69 in the 1/4.


Vmax. Top speed. Fastest.
And your information is out-dated by about 3 years.


----------



## KrautFed (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: Fastest Mk3 VRT in the world? (VR6DPLMT.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6DPLMT.* »_When you say fast do you mean trap speeds? If so that's cool but the fastest MKIII VRT is/was Brian Kirchbergers aka(50cent)and his MKIII Jetta did 9.69 in the 1/4.








I'm 100% sure that Billy knows Brian and his accomplishments.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif glad to see the Texas boys still going fast


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: Fastest Mk3 VRT in the world? (KrautFed)*

after looking at the logs of the runs, with the gearing it has now we could go 215 with it. The car was gaining 30 mph per 1000 rpms. so watch for us in Oct.
oh and we got to the shop at 1am and finally went to sleep at 4 and woke up at 7 to get to the track on time. lol


_Modified by philipwight at 10:40 AM 3-31-2009_


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

Texas has always been a leading state of speed no matter wat type of car.
Everyone is serious in TX.
My kinda place,shoot you if you come on my ****ing property,**** ya.
My kinda place.


----------



## KrautFed (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: Fastest Mk3 VRT in the world? (philipwight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philipwight* »_after looking at the logs of the runs, with the gearing it has now we could go 215 with it

Even with drag? Looking forward to hearing about results in October!


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: Fastest Mk3 VRT in the world? (KrautFed)*

215 in the 1/4 mile is wishful thinking. went through the traps at 136mph in third gear.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: Fastest Mk3 VRT in the world? (philipwight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philipwight* »_215 in the 1/4 mile is wishful thinking. went through the traps at 136mph in third gear.

WTF are you talking about? 215 in the 1/4? Traps? mile traps or 1320 traps? These people can't read your mind.








The car traps 136 in the 1/4 in third... which is nuts. The Mk2 is pretty deep into 4th at 138. 
The logs also showed that the Mk3 car was still accelerating at the end of the mile... which is also nuts.
I would have to change a lot of things up to get the Mk2 ready for the mile. I think it is gear limted to something like 185... still real gnarly in a Mk2... <shivers>


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: Fastest Mk3 VRT in the world? (1.BillyT)*

I know 300whp in a mk2 is like a rocket ship to me.Cant even think about double that


----------



## KrautFed (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: Fastest Mk3 VRT in the world? (philipwight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philipwight* »_215 in the 1/4 mile is wishful thinking. 

lolz







...drag as in the force against velocity. There's two limits to a cars top speed, gear limit and drag limit. If homeslice said its gearing can reach 215 doesn't mean it's drag (or lack thereof) will let it reach 215.
Billy, what kind of body mods are done? under belly? What does the hatch look like?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Fastest Mk3 VRT in the world? (Daskoupe)*

did you guys do an undercarriage aerodynamics work (smoothing panels), or was this just the regular street setup?
crazy numbers regardless. my mk2 gets super light after 200km/h and i've only had it up to 240km/h), so i cant even imagine another 100km/h on top of that.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: Fastest Mk3 VRT in the world? (TBT-Syncro)*

Only mods aero wise are the front bumper with the side grilles filled in and the tape. The car was driven down the mile just as he drives it on the street, with exception of the tape.


----------



## VRsixty (Sep 29, 2003)

Not even folding the mirrors in?








Good job!


----------



## KrautFed (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: Fastest Mk3 VRT in the world? (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_Only mods aero wise are the front bumper with the side grilles filled in and the tape. The car was driven down the mile just as he drives it on the street, with exception of the tape.

Damn! I bet there's quite a bit of MPH in modding the hatch.


----------



## 1HIWAYKILLER (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: Fastest Mk3 VRT in the world? (KrautFed)*

I did some minor aero mods like smoothing out the bumper and making the splitter up front. The car was stuck to the ground and there seemed to be very little drag( for a toaster on wheels) for that mph! The gearing and power are there for a 210mph pass,,,,,,,,,now i just need to get the braking sit. down. It's a MF trying to get that thing slowed down from 190+ with stock brakes.
As far as the 1/4 mile stuff goes,,,I was expecting better times at the track, but with that mile trans setup, I don't think it's gonna dig very much more than a mid 10 second pass with that 3.39 final!(135 through the traps in 3rd is stupid)
Thanks to all you guys for show'n love for the VW, and a special thanks to Phillip,Dale,and BillyT @ Dubsquared for helping me get the car together before the race. I also want to say thanks to Tony Palo,Mike Morris,and "Nelly"@T1 Race Developement for helping me get this done in time!! Without all of these guys, I would still be trying to get ready for the races!!! Thanks Homies!!! C-yall in Oct.,,Later


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: Fastest Mk3 VRT in the world? (1HIWAYKILLER)*

ill be next to you in oct with my car and dale too.


----------



## 1HIWAYKILLER (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: Fastest Mk3 VRT in the world? (philipwight)*

Yea!! I know,,,I'm on my way out to help you ninja's!!!!

DOLo!!!!!niggggga!!!!


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Fastest Mk3 VRT in the world? (1.BillyT)*

sup billy ... saw the car last year @ tx mile ... i didn't get to talk much w/ the owner. the whole time i was thinking, "i wonder if he knows billy" haha 
good job guys! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: Fastest Mk3 VRT in the world? (whizbang18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whizbang18T* »_the whole time i was thinking, "i wonder if he knows billy" haha 

duh!


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

video yet?


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Daskoupe)*

looking forward for Oct! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (fourthchirpin)*

Nuff respect!
I have done 160 in a S4 and had to wait a few minutes just to get my legs to stop shaking before I could get out of the car.


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TURBOPHIL)*

man i can't imagine i had a 99 civic Si with a b16 and was hitting the rev limiter in 5th at 8200 rpm's which equals about 145mph and it felt damn FAST i can't imagine adding 50+ mph to that, but i knew i had a slight curve coming on the road i did that on at least on the standing mile you have some slow down are and not a curve up ahead haha


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

Didn't chris green do 194? I have a video on my computer, but it's not vortex friendly. I think that was read by a gps.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Fastest Mk3 VRT in the world? (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_It was a low boost pass, 20 psi.

Haha that's just awesome.


----------



## SlowVRT (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Fastest Mk3 VRT in the world? (PhReE)*

This thread is worthless without a video.


----------



## sinisterh22a (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: (_muppet_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_muppet_* »_Didn't chris green do 194? I have a video on my computer, but it's not vortex friendly. I think that was read by a gps.

fastest chris green has gone is 211 on gps... but took over a mile to get there


----------



## stylngle2003 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Fastest Mk3 VRT in the world? (SlowVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlowVRT* »_This thread is worthless without a video.









this.


----------



## Fast_Jetta_97 (Sep 28, 2005)

gahhhh that car is so siack......

I WANT...


----------



## SMS Performance (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: (Fast_Jetta_97)*

This is GREAT stuff! Good work guys! Cant wait to see what happens in October.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (SMS Performance)*

did you guys not run the car this weekend? I was hoping to see some numbers...


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (obdONE)*

I heard 208 mph from the Supra forums


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (fastslc)*

good god


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (obdONE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *obdONE* »_did you guys not run the car this weekend? I was hoping to see some numbers...


_Quote, originally posted by *phillipwright* »_The fastest we went this weekend was 208mph. More about the weekend on Monday.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

retarded...........


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

We did go 208mph 
The first pass was terrible, broke 3rd and 5th gear. We changed to the spare trans which would only go to 211 on paper and the first pass on the wastegate spring and 50% throttle was 187, next pass was 100% throttle and 191 with some misfires. Last pass of that day was 204 with more power to go. Next day we started with same power just launched the car and got 205 and lifting in 5th gear. Last pass of the day was 26psi and launching and went 208 lifting in 5th gear. Still has more in it but we are into issues with aero at these speeds. Very unstable and that is why he is lifting.


----------



## BlakVRTBeast (Feb 17, 2009)

congrats ... any videos ?


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (BlakVRTBeast)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...edded


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

posted in the oher post but a corrado would fix a lot of your problems....problems being 208 isnt fast enough for you....








impressive...


----------



## VW_IS_life (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (philipwight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philipwight* »_We did go 208mph


----------



## Lgk-Vw (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (VW_IS_life)*

Does anyone have an e-mail address for Jeremy?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Lgk-Vw)*

That is ridiculous!


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

congrats guys that is insane







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## viw28 (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: Fastest Mk3 VRT in the world? (1HIWAYKILLER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1HIWAYKILLER* »_It's a MF trying to get that thing slowed down from 190+ with stock brakes.

















This has to be my favorite quote!!!


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Fastest Mk3 VRT in the world? (viw28)*


_Quote, originally posted by *viw28* »_















This has to be my favorite quote!!!
















haha... yes that would actually be a good reason to upgrade brakes Vmax baby!!!


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Fastest Mk3 VRT in the world? (GTijoejoe)*

god that would have made me giddy...bitching fast....good job pushing the limits guys.....


----------



## EugeneDubbin (Aug 31, 2008)

One thing to say....Gimme!

seriously though, good work,!


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (EugeneDubbin)*

HA, I just realized someone in the video post said to put a wing on it








Obviously he doesn't understand the goal here


----------



## 2.0TRabbit (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Fastest Mk3 VRT in the world? (KrautFed)*

C&M went 9.37 in the quarter


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Fastest Mk3 VRT in the world? (2.0TRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TRabbit* »_C&M went 9.37 in the quarter

thank you for that completely useless fact that has nothing to do with this thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

